
Show HN: App that provide a safe and reliable space for harvest good ideas - SpeakFreelyHr
https://speakfreely.hr/
======
SpeakFreelyHr
We are developing an app that allows employers to identify and collect all the
good ideas that lie hidden among the depths of day-to-day stress and
workloads.

Everybody has great ideas. But you need the right tool to find them and make
them heard. Our machine learning algorithms analyse and classify
conversations, allowing you gain a quick oversight of your company’s vibe. You
will be able to listen to everybody – regardless of rank, position or title.
Our smart app filters good ideas and buries bad ones!

Giving your employees the freedom and security to voice their thoughts freely
allows you to pluck the the good ideas growing in the garden of knowledge.

Our solution is still very much work in progress, but myself and a partner
have begun addressing this issue by developing SpeakFreely
([http://speakfreely.hr](http://speakfreely.hr)). Now that we have a working
Beta of the app, we would love to hear people’s ideas. You can try the app for
free.

Any thoughts? Criticisms?

